# WOL Not working with Supermicro X7SPA-HF-D525-O [Solved]

## KWhat

I have had wake on lan working on my X7SPA-HF-D525 for a while and then one day it just stopped working.  I believe I have everything enabled correctly on the system wtih `ethtool -s eth0 wol g`.  There doesn't appear to be a setting anywhere in the bios to enabled WOL.  I am looking for possible reasons this is not working.  Could there be a problem in IPMI?

```

~ # ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Supported pause frame use: No

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Advertised pause frame use: No

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes                                                                   

        Speed: 1000Mb/s                                                                                    

        Duplex: Full                                                                                       

        Port: Twisted Pair                                                                                 

        PHYAD: 1                                                                                           

        Transceiver: internal                                                                              

        Auto-negotiation: on                                                                               

        MDI-X: on                                                                                          

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg                                                                            

        Wake-on: g                                                                                         

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)                                                              

                               drv probe link                                                              

        Link detected: yes                                                                                 

~ # ethtool eth1

Settings for eth1:                                                                                         

        Supported ports: [ TP ]                                                                            

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full                                                  

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full                                                

                                1000baseT/Full                                                             

        Supported pause frame use: No                                                                      

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Advertised pause frame use: No

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: Unknown!

        Duplex: Unknown! (255)

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 1

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        MDI-X: Unknown

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: g

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

                               drv probe link

        Link detected: no

```

Last edited by KWhat on Mon Apr 01, 2013 5:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aim nano

Looks like there may be a BIOS setting:  "Please check if wake up the server by MAC address; usually this is set to magic packet."

-from their website:  http://www.supermicro.com/support/faqs/faq.cfm?faq=11682

If not, maybe a BIOS update is in order?

----------

## KWhat

I am pretty sure thats the Windows equivalent of "Wake-on: g".  I have been thinking about a bios update, just wanted to check here first and make sure I didnt miss or forget something.

----------

## aim nano

It sounds to me like they're talking about a BIOS option...then telling you to ADDITIONALLY check the settings in the Windows Device Manager.

So there's nothing about 'wake,' 'mac address,' or 'magic packet' anywhere in the BIOS?

----------

## KWhat

If there is a bios setting its not called WOL Wakup by Mac or anything similar.  I have tried the following with no luck:

Reflash IPMI Firmware

Reset IPMI to factory default

Reflash BIOS 

Clear CMOS

Set bios to fail safe defaults

Set bios to optimal defaults 

Something looks a bit fishy with /proc/acpi/wakeup because my Ethernet cards are not showing up in there.  I think we may have a case of buggy bios or rubbish hardware.

Some more information:

euclid ~ # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx DMI Bridge (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)                                                                     

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)                                                                    

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)                                                                                                    

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)                                                                            

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 RAID bus controller: 3ware Inc 9650SE SATA-II RAID PCIe (rev 01)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

04:04.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200eW WPCM450 (rev 0a)

euclid ~ # cat /proc/acpi/wakeup

Device  S-state   Status   Sysfs node

P0P1      S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1e.0

PS2K      S4    *enabled   pnp:00:0b

USB0      S4    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1d.0

USB1      S4    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1d.1

USB2      S4    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1d.2

USB5      S4    *disabled

EUSB      S4    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1d.7

USB3      S4    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1a.0

USB4      S4    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1a.1

USB6      S4    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1a.2

USBE      S4    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1a.7

P0P4      S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.0

P0P5      S4    *disabled

P0P6      S4    *disabled

P0P7      S4    *disabled

P0P8      S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.4

P0P9      S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.5

GBE       S4    *disabled

----------

## KWhat

So I finally solved the problem.  It turns out that if IPMI is enabled, WOL does not work.  There is no documentation about that from SuperMicro and I am not sure there is any reason it shouldn't work.  Yet another bug laden bios we have come to expect from SuperMicro.

----------

## aspik

Hi KWhat,

can you tell me which IPMI firmware version do you have? I have the same MB and use it together with a custom linux distribution called UnRAID as an NAS. My problem is that I can't properly wake up the server... the problem is here described: UnRAID forum.

My version is 2.66, Supermicro relesed a newer version 2.67 but unfortunately there is no changelog... I already contacted Supermicro support for the changelog, but didn't become an answer... I'm not sure if I should update the firmware, because I'm not sure if the newer firmware will fix the problem. I don't won't to disable it, because I use it:)

----------

## KWhat

Hi Aspik,

I don't remember what version of the firmware I was running, the server has since been decommissioned, but fortunitly for you, the motherboard is still sitting on my desk!  :Wink:   I'll fire it up tonight and let you know what version it has flashed.  IIRC I either ran IPMI on the secondary nic with a different mac/ip and switch port or complacently disabled it because it never really worked correctly.  That Java based remote viewer was never able to receive keyboard input and I believe there were a ton of unpatched security advisories related to it.

Hope that helps!

----------

## aspik

Good that you still have the board:) I'll wait for your info regarding the version. For me IPMIView works fine, even KVM console, so far no issues. I don't use it over Internet, only in my home LAN, so I'm not afraid of security bugs. I already tried to update the firmware through IPMIView, but it failed (connection refused... don't know why). I guess I'll have to find a spare keyboard, display and do it locally... 

It is such a great board for homemade NAS! With the working WOL would it be perfect for me!

Thanks for your help!

----------

